

Why the Mobile Opportunity is Different and Bigger than the Web - mvklein
http://commutingvc.com/2010/11/15/why-the-mobile-opportunity-is-different-and-bigger-than-the-web/

======
stevedewald
Comparing mobile internet "growth" to desktop internet growth is a little
misleading. It's like comparing DVD player growth to VCR growth. Obviously DVD
players grew much faster because the infrastructure (having a TV set) and
comfortability with the technology was already there.

Desktop internet growth was closely tied to the overall growth of the
internet-- as the net became more useful, more people started using it. A lot
of what makes mobile internet useful, on the other hand, was already created.

